# Beleated report



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

I don't have internet access (or a PC for that matter) when I'm in Wildwood) had a crazy week at work and by the time I got around to trying to post, the web site was unavailable. This reports to late to really help anybody else, but better late then never I guess.

Stopped in at Al's in NWildwood on Sunday (5/25). They told me the action was Kings from the rocks (blood worms), blues on the beach (MAckerel). 

Since there were about 20 or 30 people up on the Rocks, I opted for Mackerel and the beach. (Grabbed some clams as a backup)

My son got all the fish, I got to watch!

After a couple of short run offs and 1 break off on Mackerel chunck, i switched to strips.

He got a short fluke on a mackerel strip just before dark (go Figure)

a 23" blue (kept)

a 14" blue (kept)

a fair sized Skate (kept, I love the wings)

and his first striper, just short of slot sized (23")

I don't now who was more excited, him or me.


----------

